# Breeding every 6 months bad?



## yasser (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it really bad to breed the female on every 6 months of heat? if yes, then why? could someone please explain 'cause i know someone who breeds her female every 6 months and gets fantastic results, though the female is a bit dull but produces very well.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

yasser said:


> Is it really bad to breed the female on every 6 months of heat? if yes, then why? could someone please explain 'cause i know someone who breeds her female every 6 months and gets fantastic results, though the female is a bit dull but produces very well.


Imagine, a women giving birth every year. Is it possible? Yeah, of course. Healthy? No, far from it. Carrying babies through an entire pregnancy is VERY racking on the body. With births so close together like that, the mother has no time to recover.

The puppies may well be coming out 'fantastic', but your friend should be thinking of the welfare of his female above all else. No one needs to breed that often.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Well said DS.

yasser - Can I ask what you mean when you say this breeder has "fantastic results"?

Most of the breeders I know have a maximum amount of times they will breed their bitches. Sometimes they only have one litter, sometimes 2, 3 and maybe 4. Varying depending on the breed and at what ages are healthiest and safe for them to go through having a litter. On occasion they will breed back to back, two heat cycles in a row, but usually that bitch only has those two litters and that's all. They also want their dogs to look and be healthy, and litter after litter after litter will definately take a toll on physically on the dog, and most likely have mental effects too.

The pregnancy, whelping and raising of pups for a bitch is no easy task, and can be very draining on the dog. The breeder also has to take into consideration the health and welfare of the bitch. Say the dog in question is a Yorkie, a breed that has a fairly long life expectancy. Let's say that dog lives 16 years, and was bred every heat from the time it was 2 years old to 10 years old (and that's being generous, it's not uncommon for BYB's to start breeding from the first heat and go until the dog is physically no longer able to conceive), and lets say the dog has 5 pups/litter. That'd be 9-10 litters, and almost 50 pups whelped. How healthy is that dog going to be after all of that? Obviously that breeder has no consideration for the welfare of the dog, and most certainly isn't doing it FOR the dog. There's only one reason that seems realistic as to why someone would breed their dog over and over every heat..........MONEY. Which is no reason at all to breed a dog.

Now imagine a human going though the same thing. Having a child back to back to back during their child bearing years. Let's say from (again being generous) the age of 18 to 38. At one child per year, that'd be 20 children. Now how healthy physically and mentally is a woman to be after being pregnant 20 times, delivering 20 babies and raising them all till it was time for them to leave the nest?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

actually this is contraversial...... 

Hutchinson actually does say that it would be better to breed back to back every heat cycle for three or four heat cycles and then spay younger vs. 
breeding less often and seeing the risk of pyometra go up..... He is a very well respected reproductive specialist.... 

however, I have mixed emotions..... 

Personally Yasser I dont care what the results of your breedings were...that doesn't matter to me at all as you and I have very very different ideas regarding what responsible breeding is... 

All I can say is that for the past two litters I have watched my own girls..... and they have barely recovered from the nursing and care of a litter at eight months out. I can't imagine breeding them again at six months. 

s


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Its bad because 9 times out of ten. those healthy puppies that you know are being born is going to end up in the shelter. Or. They grow up and create litters that end up in the shelter. And your the word "produces" in your post just gave me the creeps. Sorry.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

I personally think it's bad. Have you ever seen a female after having a litter she looks sick 6 months isn't nearly long enough for her to fully recover. JMO


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I feel so sorry for some people's female dogs. What a sad life to be used as a puppy factory for their owners.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

We recently adopted a retired show/breeding female. She was bred around 2.5 years old, raised her first litter and given 1 year to recover. Then she was bred again, skipped a cycle ( she cycles every 4 months), and then bred again...but that was 8 months apart. She was then she was given more than a year before her next litter, her last somewhere in her 5th year. Then no more. She raised that last litter, the breeder thought about one more but decided that would be too much. And we adopted her when she was 7 years old, a little more than 18 months after her last litter.

I can't imagine why someone would want to breed so quickly together, given the expense, care required, supervision, ...


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Inga said:


> I feel so sorry for some people's female dogs. What a sad life to be used as a puppy factory for their owners.


I agree. My parents got their Westie from a BYB. The mother was 6 1/2 years old, and had already delivered 63 pups. The guy also screwed my parents over with saying the pups were registered and gave them copies of the parents' papers (which you can't register the pups with, the "breeder" has to do it). During sorting out all of the mess, my parents came to learn that the mother had passed away at the age of 7, very young for the breed. No doubt it had something to do with her being bred every heat since her first. That poor dog spent it's entire life popping out pups, which the owner didn't want around for more than 5 weeks after the birth.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
one of my shelties who is 12 now we got her when she was 5 with no hair and in very poor health because they were breeding her just about every 6 mos when i took her to get spayed the vet told me she had a uterus the size of a gsd
poor thing it took us about a year to get her health back so i guess i would say its not good to breed every 6 mos 
jamie


----------

